# Kijiji vs Craigslist - Fight!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Which do you like better and why?

I'll start. I like craigslist better as to me it seems faster for quick eye scanning of the items as it is all text listings. Also loads fast on the itouch andseems very mobile friendly.

I do like kijiji a little but some sections like the free area is just flooded with a bunch of mixed sales all miscatergorized in with the free stuff which slowsthe search down a lot.

I like craigslist better because it loads faster on mobile devices, faster to scan what you're looking if you in a hurry with a quick eye scan. I like Kijiji but the free section is seems very miscatergorized. I mean it takes a while to filter out the free stuff over lots of sale ads. I guess with time perhaps kijiji you be better but so far for me right now it is craigslist.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I prefer kijiji, better layout, easier to customize your searches, can see thumbnails without clicking, shows how recent a item is. Far easier to post ad's also.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

same i prefer kijiji pics you can see when your browsing very neat and organised


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

for what I can find, both serves its purpose since not everyone post on both ad sites but for layout and viewable picture. Kijiji is better.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

i only look under the freebies section for both sites 

The biggest difference between the two for me is the thumbnails on Kijiji. Saves me a lot of time from reading. All i needed to do is simply scroll down, less clicking, all infos and pics are nicely condensed. But Kijiji has more mixtures of _wanted or advertisment ads_ under the Freebies section which distracts and contradicts my goal of saving time @[email protected]

As for Craigslist, i like how most of the things are really free ads and very little mixture of _wanted or advertisement ads_.

Having said that, my actions shows me i prefer Kijiji still >.< lolz
or at least i mostly view Kijiji first and then Craigslist
i guess the layout on Kijiji really wins me over~ 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Kijiji - seem to find results faster.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I like kijiji for the pets section, craigslist does not have as many new items going up


----------

